# 2004 Ford Focus head lights.



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Are you sure you turned the correct switch? Sometimes I get confused going from one vehicle to the next.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

mark sr said:


> Are you sure you turned the correct switch? Sometimes I get confused going from one vehicle to the next.


Driving lights come on with ignition.


----------



## CodeMatters (Aug 16, 2017)

Emergency brake?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

CodeMatters said:


> Emergency brake?


No it was not used either time. But there might be a switch there. I will check that next time I a am there. She never drives in the dark so there is no hurry.:biggrin2:

No I am thinking it might just be wiggle the key a little.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Nealtw said:


> Driving lights come on with ignition.


My wife has a 2016 Altima. It can be set up where the lights come on when you crank it up but it can also be unset. Sometimes when I driver her car I inadvertently turn off the automatic headlights. I don't know what it is I do that causes that but she never fails to fuss at me for doing so. Could her Focus be the same way?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

mark sr said:


> My wife has a 2016 Altima. It can be set up where the lights come on when you crank it up but it can also be unset. Sometimes when I driver her car I inadvertently turn off the automatic headlights. I don't know what it is I do that causes that but she never fails to fuss at me for doing so. Could her Focus be the same way?


 No it hasn't got that. But her old Merc had it so she is convinced they know better when to come on.:smile: The driving lights should come on anyway and in this car the driving lights are the headlights just a dimmer setting.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

DRL is different than auto lamps. DRL will turn on the high beams at half intensity, don't believe it turns on the tail lights.

Some cars need to be out of park for the DRL to operate.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

47_47 said:


> DRL is different than auto lamps. DRL will turn on the high beams at half intensity, don't believe it turns on the tail lights.
> 
> Some cars need to be out of park for the DRL to operate.


My Mustang only has driving lights on during the day. But this car does have the park lights on with the driving lights, when they work.
That might be part of the problem. I will have to check what it supposed to do.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Nealtw said:


> My Mustang only has driving lights on during the day. But this car does have the park lights on with the driving lights, when they work.
> That might be part of the problem. *I will have to check what it supposed to do.*


Really need to research how it is designed to work. Been a long time, but DRL was not required on mid 2000 Ford cars sold in US, but specific to cars sold in Canada.

I would start with checking all the lights. Found many weird issues to incorrect bulbs. A single filament bulb can be forced into a socket meant for double filament and vice versa. This will cause the lights to backfeed and act screwy.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

47_47 said:


> Really need to research how it is designed to work. Been a long time, but DRL was not required on mid 2000 Ford cars sold in US, but specific to cars sold in Canada.
> 
> I would start with checking all the lights. Found many weird issues to incorrect bulbs. A single filament bulb can be forced into a socket meant for double filament and vice versa. This will cause the lights to backfeed and act screwy.


 I could not cause the same problem again but the book said the lights should not be on with the hand brake and the hand brake made no difference. So for now it a shrug of the shoulders. 
On the ghost in the microwave.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

Not sure how your DRLs work. On my 00 Silverado, the truck had to be in gear and parking brake released before the DRLs would come on.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Drachenfire said:


> Not sure how your DRLs work. On my 00 Silverado, the truck had to be in gear and parking brake released before the DRLs would come on.


My 00 mustang DL come on with the key no matter what is going on.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

Drachenfire said:


> Not sure how your DRLs work. On my 00 Silverado, the truck had to be in gear and parking brake released before the DRLs would come on.


My 03 Silverado DRL won't come on unless the truck is in gear. I tried for awhile to figure out why they weren't working and just by chance one day I pulled into a store and saw the reflection of them on in the glass front.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

I am still trying to get the hang of the DRL/auto on lights on my 2015 Silverado.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Drachenfire said:


> I am still trying to get the hang of the DRL/auto on lights on my 2015 Silverado.


I always tell people they left their lights on and get the same response. They are automatic.
The other day a gave a fallow a jump and he said, you would think someone would tell you, you left your lights. on.:vs_cool: I told him they were automatic. He said no they're not. I said, they went out.:vs_laugh:


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

This is for a 04 Ford Focus SE with a 2.0


The DRL system switches on the low beams with reduced intensity when the following conditions apply:


Ignition is switched on.
Headlights are switched off.
 When the daytime running lamps are lit, the side, rear and license plate lights are also on.


DESCRIPTION AND OPERATION: EXTERIOR LIGHTING 

_417-01 Exterior Lighting_ _2004 Focus_ _DESCRIPTION AND OPERATION_ _Procedure revision date: 08/28/2003 
_ 
* Exterior Lighting *

*Conventional headlamp system*
The front side lamps are built into the headlamp housing and cannot be removed separately. The headlamp assembly is equipped with a H4L-50/55W bulb for low beam and high beam.
A complex shaped reflector ensures a very high light intensity.
Plastic is used to produce the headlamp lens because it is lighter and makes for easier moulding.
The turn signal lamp in the bumper has a clear P-21W bulb.
The headlamp system consists of:


two headlamp assemblies
lamp switch
Relay for switching between main and low beam
direction indicator/low beam switch
high beam display
wiring
fuses
 The voltage is supplied to the lamp switch through a fuse. This fuse is located in the central junction box (CJB) in the left-hand footwell.
When the headlamps are switched on, a voltage is supplied to the high beam/low beam switch and to the low beam relay. The relay for the low beam is located in the battery junction box (BJB) in the engine compartment.
If the high beam/low beam switch is set to "low beam", then a voltage is supplied through the low beam relay to the low beam part of the headlamp assembly. The left and right-hand low beams are fused separately. The fuses are located in the BJB.
If the high beam/low beam switch is set to "high beam", then a voltage is supplied through the high beam relay to the high beam part of the headlamp assembly. The left and right-hand high beams are fused separately. The fuses are located in the BJB.
*High intensity discharge (HID) headlamps*
HID headlamps produce the low beam by a 35 Watt HID bulb. The HID bulb produces three times the light of the conventional headlamp bulb.
The headlamp assembly consists of the following components:


Headlamp housing
Headlamp housing cover
HID bulb for low beam
Halogen bulb for high beam and headlamp flash
Turn signal bulb
Parking lamp bulb
Ignitor
Ballast
*Function*
*WARNING: Voltages of up to 30kV are possible. *
Like sunlight, the light produced has very high levels of green and blue fraction.
The special design of the bezel and the diffuser produce a significantly increased range and much broader short range spread. This allows better illumination of the side of the road without exceeding the statutory limits for causing dazzle.
Another advantage of the chosen light distribution is softening of the light and dark boundary. Excessive contrast between the light and dark zones could cause disturbing changes in the road surface illumination when the vehicle is moving. In all, the HID headlamps produce a significant improvement in active safety.
With HID headlamps the full brightness is only achieved after about one minute of switching on. Therefore, usage in motor vehicles require special electronics to ensure full brightness in the first second.
The arc chamber of the HID bulb is filled with HID gas and a mixture of metal halide salts.
A high voltage of 20kV surge ignites the arc between the two electrodes. After a brief excess current phase in which the arc stabilizes, the lamp output is regulated to 35 watts by the electronics.
The bulb wear is so low that the HID bulb lasts the life of the vehicle.
The front side lamps and turn signal lamps are integrated into the headlamp housing.
*Lamp switch*
The lamp switch has up to four positions:


Off
Running lights
Headlamps
Fog lamps (if equipped)
 When the lamp switch is set to "running lights", a voltage is supplied to the front and rear side lamps, as well as to the license plate lamp. The fuses are located in the CJB in the left-hand side footwell.
When the switch is set to "headlamps", the fog lamps (if equipped) can be switched on by pulling the switch.
*Instrument lighting dimmer module*


The instrument lighting dimmer module is a variable resistance.
The instrument lighting dimmer module controls the brightness of the instrument lighting, the radio lighting and the air conditioning lighting.
*"Lights on" warning signal*
The "lights on" warning signal is part of the central timer module. It is located in the CJB.
If when the ignition is switched off the lamp switch is set to "headlamps" or "running lights" on, then a warning signal sounds when the driver's door is opened.
*Stoplamps*


The stoplamps are part of the rear lamp assembly.
The stoplamp switch supplies a voltage to the stoplamps.
*High mounted stoplamp*


The high mounted stoplamp receives its voltage supply from the stoplamp switch.
*Parking, reversing and side lamps*


The voltage for these lamps is supplied through the lamp switch.
The left and right-hand circuits are fused separately in the CJB.
The lamps will work when the lamp switch is set to "side lamps" or "headlamps".
*License plate lamp*


The license plate lamp lights up when the lamp switch is set to either "running lights" or "headlamps".
*Reversing lamps*
The reversing lamp system consists of:


Reversing light bulb
Transmission range sensor (automatic transmission)
Reversing lamp switch (manual transmission)
Wiring
Fuse
 The voltage supply to the reversing lamps is provided by the reversing lamp switch on vehicles equipped with a manual transmission and by the transmission range sensor on vehicles equipped with an automatic transmission. There is a fuse for this circuit in the CJB.
*Turn signal lamps and hazard warning lights*
The turn signal lamps and hazard warning lights system consists of:


turn signal/low beam lamp switch
Indicator relay
turn signal lamps
turn signal control lamp
Wiring
Fuse
 The indicator relay is supplied with a voltage through the turn signal/low beam lamp switch. There is a fuse for the turn signal/low beam lamp switch in both the BJB and the CJB.
If the turn signal/low beam lamp switch is switched downwards, then the left-hand turn signal lamps are supplied with a voltage through the indicator relay. If the turn signal/low beam lamp switch is switched upwards, then the right-hand turn signal lamps are supplied with a voltage.
*Hazard warning lights switch*


The hazard warning lights switch is located in the upper part of the center console.
When the hazard warning lights switch is switched on, all four turn signal lamps and both turn signal control lamps are supplied with a voltage through the indicator relay.
*Indicator relay*
The indicator relay:


is an electronic unit,
is located on the steering column on the turn signal/low beam lamp switch.
 *NOTE:*_It is normal for a small amount of condensation to form on the inside of the plastic headlamp lens, it will disappear when the headlamp is switched on. If the headlamp does NOT dry out after having been switched on for 15 minutes, install a new headlamp cover flap.:vs_cool:_


----------

